# Shedzilla Shedding Tool



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone use this before? I got one a couple weeks ago and it works great. I got it at walmart and almost filled up an entire sack with hair! And most of it was undercoat, its suPosed to be easier on the coat than a furminator. I only paid 20$ compared to the 40+$ for the other brush. So far I really like it For Bella. 


Amazon.com: Oster Clean & Healthy Shedzilla Professional De-Shedding Tool: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats what i use. I have to one for cats though because they didnt have one in stock at the time for the dogs. Same thing as the furminator but less expensive. I love mine! the dogs look soooo much better after they've been brushed. I only have to use it every other week or so to get the heavy stuff but beyond that a regular brushing between works wonders!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Best part tho is its not supposed to strip the coat like the furminator. I've only used it twice so far but her coat looks great! I'm hopeing repeated use won't damage the coat like a lot of Furminator stories I've heard from over brushing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Best part tho is its not supposed to strip the coat like the furminator. I've only used it twice so far but her coat looks great! I'm hopeing repeated use won't damage the coat like a lot of Furminator stories I've heard from over brushing.


 
i havent had any problems with it stripping the guard hairs. It'll occassionally pull a couple out but thats mostly my error. They look amazing after they get a good brush down with it. I start at the neck and work my way back. By the time i'm done, they arent patchy and they look slimmer and much happier. Shasta sometimes does this purr thing when i brush her and she bounces around all happy and crazy like she's she done like she's 20lbs lighter lol. They both look so much happier after a good brushing!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just saw and picked one up. I like it a LOT better than the furminator-I can tell this will be an "outside" tool. The irony is a furminator is based on an Oster Clipper blad held in the hand. This looks like a kindler gentler version of a mat splitter.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought that one they show on TV "ShedMonster"
OMG! My dogs absolutely love it. They love the massager/brush. It's like the furminator except it's brushes are curved shaped...so they massage the skin.

It's so funny when I do my male. He hates to be brushed. I pull this out and start brushing.....he ends up flopped over on his back..moaning in pleasure. Then the other dog tries to lay down beside him and flop over so I can do him.:wild: 

It was only $20. Probably the best $20 I've ever spent.


----------

